# Floop is the new Games Team's Assistant Manager



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Floop become the new Assistant Manager of the Games Team in the week.

Well done Floop, you deserve it  ray:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations :wave:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*eye twitch* 

Astonishing! 

Simply Sublime! Congratulations, old friend!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! It surprised me but I know you have been working hard and deserve it!:smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Gratz bro .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, floop!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!
Well done


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Floop :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate. :grin:


----------

